# Hedgie Birthday Cake



## hedgiemommy (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not really sure if this is the proper forum so if it's not, please feel free to move it to wherever it belongs.

So, this week my hedgie is turning a year old and I've never had a pet before whose exact birthday I know so I'm kind of in the mood to do something fun for him. I was thinking of making him a little cake but I'm not sure what to make it out of. Right now the only food he eats is Blue Buffalo cat food. Any suggestions for what to make a 'cake' out of?

Also, what is a really good toy that I could get for him? Right now he has a few cat balls with bells inside and he seems to like those. Is there anything really good out there for either in or out of the cage?

All suggestions welcome. Thanks!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

You could always crush up some dry food and mix it with some baby food or wet cat food and mold that into a cake. Maybe cut some little sticks of carrot to make candles?


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

And put a mealworm on top!!


----------



## hedgiemommy (Nov 15, 2011)

GoldenEyes said:


> And put a mealworm on top!!


mealworms totally skeeve me out. lol. but i think for his birthday i'll just have to get over it.


----------



## hedgiemommy (Nov 15, 2011)

NoDivision said:


> You could always crush up some dry food and mix it with some baby food or wet cat food and mold that into a cake. Maybe cut some little sticks of carrot to make candles?


That'a actually a pretty good idea. Thanks. =)


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe you can even mix in some fruits your hedgie usually likes? Blueberries that sort?


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

You could try adding a tiny bit of water to crushed cat food, then mold it into a cake shape. Then put a mealworm on top!  Holly's birthday is on the 18th, when's your hedgehog's?


----------



## hedgiemommy (Nov 15, 2011)

hedgiegirl1214 said:


> You could try adding a tiny bit of water to crushed cat food, then mold it into a cake shape. Then put a mealworm on top!  Holly's birthday is on the 18th, when's your hedgehog's?


Harley's is tomorrow (17th) lol.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

For my hedgie's birthday this year, I made a "cake" out of scrambled egg - just put a little bit in a circular dish, microwaved, and voila! A nice cake shape. Plus some wet cat food and mealworms on top. Totally gross, but he loved it! :lol:

[attachment=0ixggv7c]Bday4.jpg[/attachmentixggv7c]


----------



## hedgiemommy (Nov 15, 2011)

cylaura said:


> For my hedgie's birthday this year, I made a "cake" out of scrambled egg - just put a little bit in a circular dish, microwaved, and voila! A nice cake shape. Plus some wet cat food and mealworms on top. Totally gross, but he loved it! :lol:
> 
> [attachment=0:20dm9gio]Bday4.jpg[/attachment:20dm9gio]


How did you manage to get the hat on? lol


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

:shock: Where did you get that little hat from? Or did you make it? I totally want one!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I did make the hat myself! I was feeling creative that day, I guess. It's just construction paper, a sticker, and a hairband for the strap. I'm pretty sure it only stayed on for a minute or two - but at least I got a cute picture! :lol:


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank god I can make one myself to! :lol: I was hoping it didn't take some crazy artwork or anything. I think I hit every branch BUT the artistic branch :roll: . I had to draw a self portrait, the teacher comment said "I sense inner demons." I suck at drawing so bad that the teacher couldn't even tell I suck LOL. 

Also for the cake mushy dog/cat food sticks together really well. I'd personally use the wet dog/cat food (mushy type not the chunks with gravy) and stick mealworms or little crickets inside  . I won't be able to have birthdays for my boy though, I have no clue his age let alone birthday..  I'll just declare a day for his birthday  :lol: . Good luck!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh Little hedgie with his birthday hat on is just precious!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

OMG. There's something about hedgehogs in birthday hats that makes me giggle like a little girl :lol: Sooooooo cute!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I thought about the cake thing too. (I have a forum somewhere on here with it)
My idea was her food crushed with the normal stuff to make a cake. Freeze dried mealworms also in the batter. Bake it. Put mashed sweetpotato as icing and mealworms as sprinkles. 
Haven't tried it yet but if you do let me know if it works. XD


----------

